# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Respektimi i Lirisë së Fjalës

## Spartacus

Pse respektimi i lirise se fjales eshte nje koncept kaq i veshtire per tu pervetsuar nga Shqiptaret?

Eshte indinjuese censura qe perdoret ne disa nga mediat shqiptare ne internet, kufizime nga me qesharaket shkruhen publikisht pa menduar se sa rendon kjo mbi nje shoqeri demokratike.

Demokracia eshte vetem nje iluzion perderisa fjala e dikujt nuk mund te degjohet, jemi vetem duke perseritur gabimet e atyre qe na roberuan 50 vjet.

Mendoj se ne nje media te lire duhet folur pa tabu.
Vetem atehere mund te themi se kemi arritur te ndryshojme, perndryshe: ne vend numero.

----------


## Albo

Kurse une mendoj qe te drejten e fjales, njeriu e fiton vete me ato qe nxjerr nga goja. Nje njeri me kulture nuk duket tek gradat apo lavdet qe te tjeret i bejne, por duket tek fjalet dhe mendimi qe shpreh. Me keto mendime ai fiton edhe respektin a tij qe e degjon dhe e lexon.

Shqiptaret kane konceptin e gabuar te lirise se fjales pasi ne Shqiperi studentet u japin leksioneve profesoreve, dhe njerezit e pashkolle flasin, teksa njerezit e ditur heshtin ose emigrojne.

I dituri ka te drejten e fjales, i padituri ka te drejten e te mesuarit nga i dituri. Ai qe vetem flet e nuk degjon, eshte budalla i pandreqshem, dhe te tille Shqiperia fatkeqesisht ka shume.

----------


## Spartacus

Por kush jane te diturit qe do vendosin se kush ia vlen te degjohet e kush duhet heshtur?

Cilet jane midis nesh Platot, Nolet, Lutherkinget??

E drejta per te folur nuk fitohet por eshte dhurate e cdo njeriu te lire. 
Me duket se ti albo e ngaterron me te drejten per tu degjuar.

Per tu degjuar duhet te punosh, lodhesh, studiosh dhe mencurohesh. Per tu degjuar duhet te jesh ne gjendje te nxjerresh xhevaire nga goja se perndryshe nuk ta var njeri.

Dhe nuk duhet degjuar asnjehere ai qe thote se tjetri nuk ka te drejte te flase.

----------


## bixx

E drejta per te folur, per tu degjuar, per te besuar, per te zgjedhur, per te qene i zgjedhur......etj, nuk duhen marre dhe kuptuar vec e vec. Ky konglomerat te drejtash perben bazen e nje shoqeria demokratike.
 Cka Albo donte te thonte eshte se liria jote mbaron aty ku fillon ajo e tjetrit.
 Me te drejten per tu shprehur abuzohet shume, saqe nga mungesa e kontrollit ("censure" pozitive) nuk arrihet te ndahet realiteti nga imagjinata, fakti nga shpifja...
 Eksperienca na ka treguar se media ne Shqiperi ka qene dhe eshte shume here faktor dizinformimi, destabilizimi....

pershendetje

----------


## Spartacus

Sigurisht qe media ne shqiperi eshte e mbushur me shpifje.

Ne fakt nuk po flisja per Shijak TV.
As per ndonje kampion tjeter te propagandes partiake por per mendimet dhe fjalet e njeriut te thjeshte. Zeri i te cilit nuk arrihet te degjohet pertej mureve te nje shtepie apo veshit te nje shoku.

Akoma me shume po flisja per bindjet groteske te c'donjerit prej nesh se kemi gjithmone te drejte. Qe jemi vetem ne pishtare te ndricimit, oh po, edhe idhujt tane politike.

Lerini more njerzit te shprehen sepse vetem keshu do mund te hapet nje debat. 

Nese ti nuk do te degjosh ato qe tjetri ka per te thene, si do mundesh ta korigjosh??
Nese ti mendon se komunistet jane te gabuar pse nuk ndihmon ne korigjimin e tyre, pse nuk interesohesh per tu zbardhur pakez pamjen?

Pse eshte vene ai seksioni ironik ne fund te faqes, "per ideal te Partise"????? Ka kush frike nga komunistat? Une jo per vete se jane bere per te ardhur gjynah.
Keta kane bere dicka te ngjashme me ato koherat famekeqia te viteve 50 kur amerika beri "Black Lists" per te cilat i vjen turp akoma dhe sot, sepse ishte farsa me e madhe ne historine e kesaj demokracie.

Nje njeri i bindur ne Kulture demokratike nuk ka frike te perballet me asnje utopi totalitare dhe eshte ne gjendje ti mbylle gojen c'do gomarlleku qe mund te shkruhet (jo duke edituar, ajo eshte burracake).
Nuk luftohet komunizmi me metodat e Enver Hoxhes. Kam frike vetem nga totalitarizmi, i majte apo i djathte eshte krejt e parendesishme.

----------


## ari32

Do te doja te sillja nje thenie te Volterit,me aq sa e mbaj mend  thelbi eshte i njejti.
Nuk jam dakort me ato qe thua,por,do te jepja dhe jetentime per lirin e te drejtes,per ato qe thua.
Volter
Cdo njeri ka te drejte te shpreh mendimet e veta te drejta apo te gabuara qofshin.

----------


## Albo

Spartacus, "fjala e lire" nuk ka kuptim dhe nuk perdoret ne nje shoqeri komuniste. Ne nje shoqeri komuniste (qe ne shqiptaret e jetuam per 50 vjet) togfjaleshi "fjala e lire" zevendesohet me togfjaleshin "fjala e partise". 

Une me ata shqiptare qe kane bindje komuniste, nuk diskutoj pasi nuk kam se cfare mesoj prej tyre. Ata qe shprehin mendime qe mua me duken te uleta, une i injoroj dhe nuk u kthej pergjigje. Me ata persona qe kane ide ndryshe nga te miat dhe i mbrojne mire ato, une debatoj pasi keshtu testoj bindjet e mia.

Nje forum nuk ka se si te jete demokratik, nese lejon bindjet komuniste te shprehen hapur ne te. Bindjet komuniste nga ato demokratike jane si nata dhe dita qe kur vjen njera, iken tjetra pasi te dyja bashke nuk mund te bashkejetojne.

Sa per "edukimin e komunisteve", une do te te kujtoja dy thenie te popullit shqiptar:

"Murrit me koke nuk i bihet!"
"Budallai shoke do!"

Gjithe te mirat !

----------


## Emiljo

Albo e drejta e fjales eshte nje nga gjerat qe na e dhuroi zoti edhe nuk ka nevoje te fitohet edhe askush nuk duhet tja mohoje kte te drejte njeriut kushdo qofte ai. Cdo njeri duhet te jete i lire te shprehi ate qe ndien edhe mendon perndryshe do kthehej ne diktature. 

Liria eshte gjeja me e vyer qe njeriu ka

----------


## Joe Black

Ndoshta ne Shqiperi kjo eshte me e theksuar, por edhe ne vende te tjera ne forma me te holla ekziston.


P.s filmi "INSIDER" docet.

----------


## Albo

Njeriu eshte i lire te mendoje si te doje por jo te shprehet si te doje. Cdo mendim shprehet ne vendin e caktuar, ne kohen e caktuar, dhe nen shoqerine e caktuar.

Ata qe flasin me vend e pa vend, apo kur nuk dine, e kane emrin budallenj. Ja qe edhe budallai e ka te drejten e fjales, por vetem budallenjte e tjere jane te interesuar te degjojne e lexojne ate qe ai ka per te shprehur.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Emri i Lartë SKËNDERBE qëndron në dy pozicione absurde!!!!!!
Unë për vehte kurrë nuk e kam kuptuar pse?!!
Një ri SKËNDERBE në Monument!
Tjetri tek shishja e konjakut SKËNDERBEU(!!!!!)
Unë jam me SKËNDERBEUN në kalë!
Nuk jam me SKËNDERBEUN në shishe(!!!!)
 "Spartacus" - ke të drejtë që Liria e Fjalës është e shenjtë! Por kush e thotë këtë, nuk është pikërisht ai që zbaton. Ai krimineli kombëtarë - antinjerzori dhe antishqiptari Enver, edhe në kushetutën e vet zografiste (shkarraviste) për "lirinë e fjalës", për të "drejtën e grevës", "për të drejtën e mbledhjes", "për të drejtën e...".
Mos harro kemi qenë i vetmi shtet në botë pa Institucionin e Avokatisë(!!!!!). Atëhere për çfarë Liri Fjale po flasim? Unë nuk jam aq idjot, që mbas 50 viteve që shkatrruan psiqikën dhe dinjitetin e shqiptarëve, të humbasim kohën duke dëgjuar dokërrat e komunistave! Apo jo miku im i mirë!
Megjithatë ti je SPARTACUS - pa skllevër! Ai SPARTACUS që udhëhoqi turmat e skllevërve drejt Romës, e pagoi shtrenjtë me jetën e vet IDEALIN E LIRISË!
Unë të respektoij sepse solle në forum Marzi Luther King, Theofan Stilian Nolin dhe Platonin, por hajde e fol me Fatos Klosin, me Anastas Angjelin, apo me Kaçin e Zi që desh të thyente kafkat e atyre që për 50 vite rresht u lindën dhe u rritën burgjeve e kampeve të përqëndrimit! More miku im SPARTACUS a të bën përshtypje se sa pangopësi tregojnë "ata"??
Me sinqeritet Agimi

----------


## Shën Albani

Meqenese frymemarrja eshte e drejte cdo njeriu , edhe te menduarit, ( me shkrim, apo me zë) respektivisht shprehja e mendimit duhet te jete poaq e natyrshme!
Vetem ai qe shpreh mendimin ka mundesi te kutpohet, te permiresohet dhe te degjohet. Shprehja e mendimeve nuk eshte privilegj, por mundesi!

----------


## buna

do e shtroja keshtu:
lere tjetrin te flase dhe te shprehet ashti sic do, POR kur vjen tek respekti jepi ate qe mendon ti se i takon (sipas gjykimit te secilit qe nuk pushon se qeni subjektiv, ashtu si edhe liria e fjales eshte subjektive. c'kupton njeri dhe tjetri me te jane krejt te ndryshme).
dikush mund te shprehet keq, pabukur, por mund te thote gjera me me vlere se nje njeri qe e pergatit fjalen e tij.
nga gjithkush mund te nxjerresh vlera pozitive...

----------


## Brari

Ne se flasim per liri te shprehjes se pikpamjeve politike kjo deri diku eshte  arritur ne Shqiperi dhe ambjentet shqiptare duke perfshire dhe Internetin.
Natyrisht ka dhe ekstreme  por me duket se hapsi i temes nuk e ka hallin ne lirin e te shprehurit te pikpamjet politike por ne Fjalorin qe duhet perdorur ose  Jo mes njerzve.
Ka nji tendence sot per te "hequr tabute".
Me kete heqje te tabuve keta njerez nuk kuptojne tabu konservatore qe frenojne emancipimin e njerzve por te kunderten.
Eshte fjala per heqjen e normave te fjalorit edukativ qytetar dhe marrjen e nji lirie te pakufizuar ne shprehje. 
Shkurt eshte fjala per liri sharjesh e fyerjesh me cdo ambjent pa pyetur per dinjitetin e te tjereve.
Kush e do kte liri dhe kush eshte kunder?

Varet nga karakteri njerzve..

Njeriu dinjitoz  do norma..njeriu i  keq  i lufton normat dhe teorizon  pralla boshe per heqje tabush.


Kur ishim te vegjel  mesonim nga me te rriturit e lagjes fjale te ndyra dhe i perdornim kunder njeri tjetrit. 
Kur afer nesh ndodheshin te rritur  ose femra kufizoheshim.
Sot ka nji tendenc per flakje kufizimesh dhe qe  te kufizohesh ne fjalor  mendojne disa eshte auto censure ose Tabu ose Censure e diktature.
Ne kolektivin tim ne Shqiperi kishim meshkuj dhe femra.
Shumica vinin nga familje me edukate dhe  i permbaheshin nji rregulli ose norme te se folures se perditshme.
Me perjashtim te rasteve te humorit ne konfidence mes shokesh e shoqesh ku dhe kalohej ajo Norma e edukates ne pergjithsi kufizoheshim ne te foluren e perditshme per te mos cenuar dinjitetin e njerzve.
Pse kufizoheshim?
Sepse nji djal i ri nuk mund te perdorte fjalor banal kur ne Kolektiv kishim jo vetem femra  por dhe njerez te moshuar dhe  Ata me te drejte nuk duan tejkalime.
Gjithashtu vajzat dhe grate  nuk lejonin fjalor te ndyre sepse kjo  eshte njisoj me  shperfilljen dhe fyerjen e personit.
Megjithate kishim dhe disa tipa qe e tepronin.
Njeri psh fliste shpesh here "la pa la" por ne e duronim sepse ky person e lidhte kete fjalorin "special" te  tepruar me humorin dhe  e  bente kete  nga shoqeria  e miqesia e krijuar  mes nesh dhe ky fjalor nuk cenonte direkt asnji person te kolektivit por perkundrazi  Personi  ne fjale behesh  i dashur ne Kolektiv sepse edhe kishte Zemren e mire  si njeri  por dhe humorin popullor  te kendshem.

Kishim dhe nji tip tjeter (femer ishte)  ne Kolektiv ( e ardhur nga nji familje e degjeneruar) qe e tepronte ne Fjalor.
Kete tip nuk e donim  dhe  ishte problemi i Kolektivit.
Pse?
Sepse  kjo  nuk i nxirrte nga goja  fjalet e ndyra per te bere humor por per te fyer  persona te vecante  me te cilet ndeshej gati perdite.
Pse   ky person ishte  kaq i pa deshirushem..
Sepse  Personi ne fjale  kerkonte Liri te pakufizuar per te kryer veprime te denushme ne kolektiv si psh..shpifje.. thashtheme.. vjedhje etj  dhe fyerjet e sharjet e ndyra i kishte te vetmen Arme kunder kolektivit  per te fituar hapsiren e nevojshme.

Kjo femer imorale  i thoshte femrave tjera.."ik moj Kurve" ose meshkujve.."ik ore idiot.." dhe  meqense te tjeret  nuk mund te uleshin ne Nivelin e saje i hapnin rruge  dhe keshty ky person arrinte te imponohej e te bente "ligjin" ne ambjentin tone..

Me kalimin e kohes Ajo e beri rruge kte stil dhe arriti te sundonte vite me radhe ne kolektivin tone megjithse asnji nuk e donte por dhe asnji nuk guxonte ta kundershtonte.

Cfar fitoj kjo me kete??

Materialisht shume gjera por shpirterisht Ajo ngeli e urryer dhe e padeshirushme..
Sapo ajo afrohej..nderpritej biseda mes shoqerise ..nderprehej humori.. dhe te gjithe i iknim per te mos pasur pune me kte "djall me fustan".


Spartacus.. 

ngo (degjo) djalosh..!!

kur komiteti drejtues socialist beri nje mbledhje te hapur me kamera..populli shqiptar reflektoj  menjihere..

Nji pjese..njerzit normale.. u tmerruan nga fjalori i ndyre qe derdhnin ndaj njeri tjetrit kreret socialiste kurse njerzit "anti-tabu" u kenaqen..

Frrok Cupi, ky katundar  qe nga kompleksi katundarllekut perqafon cdo gje qe te duket modern, ..beri nji shkrim ne gazete ky lavderonte ndyresine e mbledhjes  socialiste dhe e me fraza lajkatare  perpiqej ta qytetarizonte ate  cfaqje  te felliqur si dicka shume Normale.


Edi Rama ne mbledhje me artistet e teatrit  u tall me mbathjet e Violet Manushit..por ngaqe Ai eshte beniamini i PS.. Violeta e njohur si militante e PS e qepi gojen.

Spartacus..ja nji shembull..

Si   mendon  ti qe je kunder Tabuve..psh ti me motren ose Nenen tende hypen ne Autobus ose ne Tren dhe aty prane ulen nji grup te rinjsh.."Anti-Tabu" e "super modern" dhe i thone njeri jatrit me ze te larte..
psh.
O Cimo  o shke-rllat  m-uti..ma jep pak celularin se do i boj i zo asaj k-urves time.. qe t'me dali sonte se du me i fut i te pa-llume..etj etjj

Spartacus ..si Anti-Tabu..qe je..do gezohesh qe Sa mire rinija jone i ka flakur Tabute  ose do rrish si nji Mu-t i lagur pa dinjitet  dhe i dh-jere para Mamase dhe Motres tende..

Keshtu mendoi gjerat e jo si nje individ i lire pa origjin..pa familje pa atdhe..ose si thoshin dikur..si nje "ZOG KORENTI".

Pra ka rendesi edukata e fjalori..

Te jesh kunder normave te mirsjelljes duhet te jesh ose i shke-rdh-yer ne Karakter ose i pa dinjitet  familjar.

Disa e pelqejne "Autoritetin"  qe vendosin ne nji ambjent te caktuar nga  "goje ndyresia" por  ata nuk e dine se ne zemrat e njerzve ata jane "jashte liste".

Zgjidhni e merrni.

----------


## macia_blu

po sikur te te the se morali qe ke bere ti ishte me se banal e me ke neveritur gjithe llojet e kulturave  duke na treguar gjepaura morali ... e...
Brar, po fjala njeri kot (te duket fjale e ndaluar ty?) 
Pra je gjeja ma koti  qe kam pare duke e lexuar, nuk thua asgje te re, vecse ca brockulla shume te vjetra e  te lodhshme . Ku ka gje me banale se te harxhosh minutat duke te lexuar ty , aman.
Gjithe ato qe k thene me lart , mbaj per vete, u bere ti te shash e te fyesh ne menyra te terthorta  (ti filozofikisht- medet per filozofine)!  Nuk je kaq i mencur  sa te gjykosh deri ne karakterine te tjereve e te  krijosh klasa edukate qytetare e te krijosh e te  rrezosh tabu.JE HIC!!!!! 
Megjithese ne forum je i privilegjuar per te share sa te duash  se nuk te ben kush ban.
Sepse ti shan nga poshte(forumit e kokat nuk i prek me asnje fjale vec lavderime e lluastra qe duken sheshit qe jane boshe edhe pse te sinqerta.
(sa idiote jam qe te lexoj, nuk do ta bej me !)

----------


## pelin

Ka disa gjera ,midis te cilave edhe shprehja e respektit per dike,qe  humbasin vleren e vertete kur behen ne salla masive si ky forumi yne.Por shpesh ndodh qe detyrohesh.Dua te them se nuk me pelqen fare te shpreh ate qe mendoj realisht per Macen keshtu ne publik te gjere,por duke dale ne krah te saj ,mbroj dicka me teper.
   Nuk mund te sakrifikohet nje talent per nje rregullore sado e nevojshme qe te jete.Eshte e drejte qe mua te me behet ban ,por jo Maces.Sepse ne ato banalitet e saj,ka me teper poezi dhe mendim se sa ne tema te tera 'filozofike',se ne ato fyerjet e saj ka me teper dashuri se ne tonelata komplimentesh andej ketej neper forum.Sepse ne fund te fundit nje varg i vetem i saj vlen sa nje 10-15 poete te ketij forumi.Eshte detyra jone, e njerezve te zakonshem,ku bej pjese dhe une, t'i japim Maces ate qe ka nevoje; Sepse nuk eshte e zakonshme,sepse eshte talent.
 Nuk eshte nje si gjithe te tjeret sic eshte shprehur nje zonjushe me moral te pakorruptueshem.
   Nuk mund ta veme ne rradhe,as ta veme ne rreshtin e pare;ajo do shkoje ku ka nevoje ,atje ku e therret shpirti i saj.
   Nuk jam kunder rregullores ,po te gjitha ligjet kane perjashtime.
Dhe edhe perjashtimet jane te logjikshme, bile fisnike.




[_Mesazhet e tjera u derguan ne kete adrese_]:
*KLIKO ketu*

----------


## Henri

Me ben pershtypje qe diskutimet mbi lirine e fjales jane perqendruar vetem ne nje aspekt shume te vogel te kesaj te drejte: fjalorin "banal"?!?!? Liria e fjales per mendimin tim nuk perkufizohet vetem tek perdorimi apo mos i fjaleve qe i permbahen etikes se shoqerise. Ka shume individe dhe ketu ne gji te forumit qe flasin nje shqipe shume "korrekte" dhe "te paster" por qe nuk shprehin shume, per mos te thene asgje. Perseri kjo eshte e drejte e tyre, dhe une si perkrahese e fjales dhe mendimit te lire nuk duhet t'i paragjykoj, megjithate me ngre nervat kur individe te tille fillojne perkufizojne lirite e te tjereve, vetem e vetem se lirite e tyre nuk dine si t'i perdorin. Atehere kthehet biseda ne "vari lesht" ose e perkthyer sipas normave morale: "fali moral, se s'dine se ç'thone"

----------


## Redi

Henri cfare eshte Liria e Fjales per TY? Ne te gjitha aspektet e mundshme nese ke mundesi.

----------


## Henri

Sigurisht jo ajo cfare u eshte bere pjeses tjeter te mesazheve ne kete teme Red!

----------


## kulla

ne kete dialog bashkohem me mendimin e albos (apo kushdo qofte qe fshin fjalen e te tjereve) qe liri fjale nuk ka. per kete nuk ka nevoj te shkoj as ke konstandini me doruntinen.

----------

